# Minimalist



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Mouth call, slate, and gobbler call. I use the gobbler for a lot more than just a locator call.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Cannot wait for the whats in your vest threads.


Way more **** than I need to carry I know that.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't absolutely NEED it... but my crow call is used ALOT!


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

I guess I'm gonna be bringing my strait meat honked with me now. Is this used for a roost locator or will they respond later in the morning. I don't like to bother them on the roost

.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> I don't absolutely NEED it... but my crow call is used ALOT!


I feel lost without one, when you find one that works a high percentage of the time and know how to blow it. 


norton shores killer said:


> I guess I'm gonna be bringing my strait meat honked with me now. Is this used for a roost locator or will they respond later in the morning. I don't like to bother them on the roost
> 
> .


When does a goose honk? A shock gobble is pulled based on two things or a combination of the two, sheer volume or pitch.. Oh and the testosterone level of the individual gobbler.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I feel lost without one, when you find one that works a high percentage of the time and know how to blow it.
> 
> 
> When does a goose honk? A shock gobble is pulled based on two things or a combination of the two, sheer volume or pitch.. Oh and the testosterone level of the individual gobbler.


I almost never use one. I bought a crow call a long time ago and the thing fell apart on me the first day. From then i just used turkey sounds.
Now that i make my own i plan on trying it . I guess i will have to work on that blowing part though.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> I almost never use one. I bought a crow call a long time ago and the thing fell apart on me the first day. From then i just used turkey sounds.
> Now that i make my own i plan on trying it . I guess i will have to work on that blowing part though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Its about pitch and volume.. I keep spare reeds along with me.. I have not found a whole lot of crow calls to be useful even variance from call to call of the same model can differ.. When you are out there and a crow caws nothing, you hit the crow call Gobble, repeat it you are on to something.. 

The ability to have a gobbler reveal his location without having to engage him with a turkey call is a huge advantage IMO..


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

srconnell22 said:


> I don't absolutely NEED it... but my crow call is used ALOT!


I do alright vocalizing a crow, I'm heavy to carry around though.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> I do alright vocalizing a crow, I'm heavy to carry around though.


HA! Tony!


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

I would say a goose honks a lot before it leaves the roost in the morning


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

My short reed goose call with a higher pitch outperforms all my other locators combined ten to one.

I use it all day to locate birds.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Jason, 

That's cool yours works for you. I have never had mine work, but I will say with the goose population in my areas I do believe it is because the turks hear it all day, almost every day that it loses it's abilities. Glad to see it work for someone! :lol:


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

when I shot my tom last spring I had my tag, my slate and 2 shells...... lol it was a last second spot and stalk

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> Jason,
> 
> That's cool yours works for you. I have never had mine work, but I will say with the goose population in my areas I do believe it is because the turks hear it all day, almost every day that it loses it's abilities. Glad to see it work for someone! :lol:


Lol! I kept having birds ignore my crow or owl calls but go nuts at roosted geese. Goose call it is!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> My short reed goose call with a higher pitch outperforms all my other locators combined ten to one.
> 
> I use it all day to locate birds.


Wood duck is another one, does not matter what state I am hunting if a woodduck is cruising eeking it is pulling a gobble.. Have never carried a wood duck call however.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

My owl and crow calls and one of my Natures Echo calls. I have a lot of owls on the farm and it works great before light and then the crow during the day. I think it depends on what natural sounds are common in your area. A weird sound to the bird might not elicit a response IMO.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> one of my Natures Echo calls.QUOTE]


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

There are times in the fall that the only thing I have is my mouth/voice-box to call to turkeys. If I had to pick one in the spring, it would be a toss-up between peg/slate call or a mouth/diaphragm-call.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

For the last couple of years its been one of my youngins!


----------

